# Worlds most expensive RV



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Is it worth the money?

www.rvtravel.com/publish/news/Vantareplatinumplus-rv.shtml


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

It looks beautiful, from the measly photos..... but how can one possibly justify that kind of money???? 
Wow... I would be terrified to use it... It will be interesting to see if they actually sell one or if it just gets rented out at $000 per day to celebs :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Pocket change :lol: :lol: :lol: 
(In my dreams!)
:roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey I will remember that next time I ask you for a price for something :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

This was in the "Metro" newspaper quite recently.

When I arrived at work, several had been stuck to my pc. It was referred to as a "horse box" and "an ice cream van" by my colleagues.

Incidentally, one colleague is coming to Amsterdam in my own ice cream van and another coming to Garda! Charming!

Rapide561


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wot a rip off , Not worth a penny over 2.49 million


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

At least your safety will be a priority, considering they're calling it "The Featherlite". I hope the tyres aren't recycled :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice. But ready the spec sheet, a little excessive.

Do you REALLY need marble stairs et al?


----------

